# Some Crufts Parking Questions



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

So it's almost time.

My first visit to Crufts 

Just a few questions re parking.

1. How close is the express parking? Apparently its pretty close but I cant find a proper picture which gives me an idea. Having never been I've no idea of scale in the car park maps I'm seeing.

It costs £20, which is a lot but as I'm doing all the driving and intend to stay most of the day (lots of walking) I want to limit any other walking as much as possible lol.

2.How early is best to arrive in the morning. I was aiming for 8am, but would it be best to try a little earlier? I'm precious about my new car so would like my pick of the parking spaces so I can find one that leaves me the least worry of picking up a ding from someone opening their door carelessly.

3 I've been told it is mega busy when leaving. I've heard stories of people waiting hours in their cars just to leave because of traffic exiting the car parks. Is this correct? I take it apart from leaving early, I've got to pretty much deal with it.

Many thanks,


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I sure express parking isn`t available for Crufts, you can prepay but I don`t think it is possible to reserve a particular parking space. There are lots of parking areas at the NEC obviously some are nearer to the halls than others but all are within walking distance and there are free shuttle buses although sometimes the queues for those can be long and you may as well walk it as stand about waiting. 

In all the years we have drove to Crufts we have always been directed where to park, never really had much choice, I suppose if the carpark you are directed to is near enough empty you could park where you wish within reason but not sure how you would stop other cars parking close by. I don`t how they decide which carparks they are going to fill first, we have got there very early in the morning but still had to park in one of the further away carparks, last year we were later in the morning yet we were directed to a carpark very close to the halls, just luck of the draw I think. 

I can`t remember having to wait for ages to get off the carparks, I`ve normally had enough by about 5ish so usually leave about that time, the problem with traffic queues is on the motorway but getting off the carpark itself is not to bad in general. 

I`ve never looked but there may be a P&R if you are worried or you could park at the train station, depending on where you are travelling from it may be possible to find a station on route with quiet and possibly free of charge parking. 

Have a lovely day, we are going on Friday for the sighthounds.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Express is not available as that area of the car park is used for competitors during cruft's
If you prepay you drive straight in so that is easier.
There are shuttle busses that takes you to the halls that run about every 10 minutes through out the day and lots run at the beginning of the day and towards the end of the day so you don't have to worry
I've been on a Thursday and a Friday never the Sunday though and it's not been an issue getting out, not everyone stays until the show closes, it's a bit slow but steady movement and i've been out on the motorway within half an hour. It could be different if you are staying for best in show on Sunday


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> I sure express parking isn`t available for Crufts, you can prepay but I don`t think it is possible to reserve a particular parking space. There are lots of parking areas at the NEC obviously some are nearer to the halls than others but all are within walking distance and there are free shuttle buses although sometimes the queues for those can be long and you may as well walk it as stand about waiting.
> 
> In all the years we have drove to Crufts we have always been directed where to park, never really had much choice, I suppose if the carpark you are directed to is near enough empty you could park where you wish within reason but not sure how you would stop other cars parking close by. I don`t how they decide which carparks they are going to fill first, we have got there very early in the morning but still had to park in one of the further away carparks, last year we were later in the morning yet we were directed to a carpark very close to the halls, just luck of the draw I think.
> 
> ...


There is an option to pay for express parking, it doesn't mean a specific space. In terms or stopping other cars parking close by. what I mean is if I'm there early enough I can find a space at the end of a row and park right up against a wall or whatever leaving as much room as possible between my car and the space to the other side. First regular space next to a disabled is usually a good one also. Again I've not been before but there is usually an option.



Fleur said:


> Express is not available as that area of the car park is used for competitors during cruft's
> If you prepay you drive straight in so that is easier.
> There are shuttle busses that takes you to the halls that run about every 10 minutes through out the day and lots run at the beginning of the day and towards the end of the day so you don't have to worry
> I've been on a Thursday and a Friday never the Sunday though and it's not been an issue getting out, not everyone stays until the show closes, it's a bit slow but steady movement and i've been out on the motorway within half an hour. It could be different if you are staying for best in show on Sunday


You are correct. No express parking available for crufts. We arte going on the Saturday. How early do you think I should look to arrive then? I've no idea how fast it fills up.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Because I live a 3 hour drive away I've always got there just before lunch 
I was directed to the next available car park and parked in the first space and jumped on the shuttle bus -no stress at all 
I think you may be over thinking it all


----------

